# RSPCA probes complaints of cruelty at an Anakie puppy farm



## testmg80 (Jul 28, 2008)

ANIMAL welfare officers are investigating complaints of cruelty at an Anakie puppy farm. 

RSPCA inspectors have confirmed they are probing De Motts Rd breeder Robert Adamo's farm after recently receiving complaints about the condition of his animals.

Mr Adamo denied the claims, saying his animals were well cared for, loved and treated humanely at all times.

City of Greater Geelong also confirmed staff want Mr Adamo to register as a professional dog breeder because of the number of litters he produced every year.

"We have received another complaint recently and there's an ongoing investigation at the moment," the RSPCA's Tim Pilgrim told the Geelong Advertiser.

"It's a high priority of the RSPCA to raise public awareness of puppy mills."

Mr Pilgrim said Mr Adamo first came to the society's attention in 2007 when he had 30 dogs on his property.

Geelong council also confirmed staff had received complaints about dogs barking and had visited the property six times in two years.

"Our planning department is attempting to put together a case whereby he (Mr Adamo) will have to apply for a permit as a breeding establishment," council spokesman John Merlo said.

Mr Merlo confirmed Mr Adamo had 52 registered dogs on the property, mainly large breeds such as French mastiffs, great danes, border collies and German shepherds.

Mr Adamo said he bred puppies to help pay for animal feed but said all were vaccinated and vet checked prior to sale.

"People call me the dog whisperer," Mr Adamo told the Geelong Advertiser when two trainers questioned why one of his pups had become aggressive after seven months.

"I cross dogs to improve them because a lot of dogs have problems.

"I've got a very good reputation," Mr Adamo said.


==========================================================


----------

